

Ask HN: HN G+ circle is blowing up my gchat - samhart

I mean, I love y'all, but there's about 200 ppl in my chat list right now.
======
sp332
On the plus.google.com page, wait for the little chat box to load in the
lower-left. Click the tiny gray down-arrow next to the word "Chat" and click
"Privacy settings". Pick "Custom" from the menu, and then only choose the
circles you want to show up in chat.

